# Looking for an AC motor controller



## just_a_zoo (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a motor controller for my conversion, and the only one I can seem to get any elaborate info on is the Curtis 1238-75, which is rated @ 96v. Are there bigger ones out there? that can handle up to 144v?


----------



## TheConverted (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes there is;

http://www.tritium.com.au/products/TRI74/index.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

and this:
http://www.rinehartmotion.com/

and this:
http://www.sevcon.com/pages/gpac.html

the harder thing you'll find, is to find a matching motor.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive been wondering that. What matches an ac motor to an ac controller? I have a solectria force with an ac24 (and the correct solectria controller) but I wonder if the controller or motor breaks and isnt repairable what would i do. My experience is zilch on ac motors. Dc series like on my saturn are a piece of cake.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

well, you don't just arbitrarily chose a pack voltage with AC, as the OP is doing (144V). You need to source a motor first, then find a controller that works within that voltage range of the motor, then build a pack to suit. He doesn't say, but it sounds like he just wants a 144V system, which is going to be a bit hard to do even if he has somehow found a motor.

Not many 144V motors out there that I've seen, unless they were some custom design with a custom controller. Most AC I've seen are either low voltage (under 100V), or higher voltage (over 200V).


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

Well then i can help a little. The motor that comes with my 98 solectria force is speced to 156V nominal as is the motor. I think ive seen 2 controllers on ebay lately at the 500$ range used.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

ahh, you're right! Thats because they wire it as WYE for 156V and Delta for 336V

that might not be a bad choice for him then....but as far as I know, its set up to work with that motor specifically. Wonder if people have used the Azure controller with a different motor?


----------



## just_a_zoo (Jun 22, 2010)

I do indeed have a motor that can handle the 144v. For the time being, I would like to run @ 96v, but leave myself the option to upgrade the voltage without having to buy a new controller.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> Thats because they wire it as WYE for 156V and Delta for 336V


 It is the opposite actually.

HPEVS has said the AC50 motor can handle higher voltage than the max 130V of the Curtis 1238-75xx controller, but you would have to check with them on suitability of one of the above controllers suggested by Travis.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> It is the opposite actually.


oops, you're right, I was multitasking. Its Delta @ 156V and Wye @ 336V


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

So then, would a tritium controller really open up the performance of the ac50 motor? Maybe add some cooling fins or tubes to the motor?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

few2many said:


> So then, would a tritium controller really open up the performance of the ac50 motor? Maybe add some cooling fins or tubes to the motor?


Current: 
AC50
108V = 6500rpm

The torque curve drops off pretty early...with the higher voltage, 400V?, the torque curve would be A LOT flatter in theory, thus making the chances for increased power output a lot better...

Question is, can the AC50 handle higher load(amps) @ higher rpms...is it built strong enough?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the max current of the Tritium is 300A rms per phase. The max of the Curtis 1238-7501 is 550A rms, so you would get more torque from the AC50 with it. To realize the full power of the Tritium you have to operate at higher voltage. That would likely require rewinding the AC50 to optimize for higher voltage operation.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know if the ac50 is delta or wye? May not be to hard to change to a higher voltage if all you need to do is change that.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi.



> What matches an ac motor to an ac controller?


Marketing departments. A decent industrial controller will adapt - and in many cases automatically - to almost any motor.



> HPEVS has said the AC50 motor can handle higher voltage...


As of last week when I spoke with them they said it can take 200V in a typical EV application. They didn't say "continuously", however.

JR


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup they told me 200 volts as well. The Tritium is a poor match for the HPEVS motors unfortunately, you'd want 600 amps or more for extra torque. 144-156 Volts would definitely give you a nice boost.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I definitely would be interested to see a power curve for the ac50 all stretched out to it's peak performance potential.

200V
600A


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Any more information out there on HPEV getting a higher voltage controller for the AC50? Or a good contact for them so I can bug them about it?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Word on the street is that Curtis is doing a 650 amp version and may do a 144 volt version later.


----------

